# Just how rare is my car?



## jdecaen (Dec 9, 2011)

Is there any definitive way to tell how rare or how many cars were produced in a given year with the same color combo and interior options?

Im curious to see how many cars were produced like mine because it doesnt seem to be like it would have been popular. I have a 1968 hardtop with a FL paint code and 219 interior. ( Factory two tone. Lower body Nordic Blue and upper body Aleutian Blue with Teal Blue interior )

Thanks!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

no way of breaking down production numbers by option codes, you could basically order your car custom from the factory so there were a lot of odd combo's . 68' was the second largest production year to 66'.


----------



## jdecaen (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you for your reply

Has anyone else seen a similar '68 or have photos of other two toned 68's?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

they were usually with black or white roofs to look like a vinyl top car...but as i stated could be ordered in any available color combo.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/1968-gto-hardtop-red-white-28659/

1968 Pontiac GTO - High Performance Pontiac Magazine

Aleutian Blue 1968 GTO Hardtop - Ultimate Pontiac GTO Photo Detail


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Being able to custom your orders from the factory could make any car rare depending on how you ordered it. I have a 70 455 w/ manual transmission. Only 1,761 of 70 455s were made with a manual. However some were 3spd and some 4spds. Not sure how to tell how many of each were produced. Just that they were a manual transmission.

Unfortunately, unless its all original "rare" becomes a bragging right and is not too much of a value adder to worth. 

If you do find any information on how many came in your paint code sequence let us know.


----------



## jdecaen (Dec 9, 2011)

Well...what I have found is that two toned paint options were limited. Just about every car was offered in black or white two tones. All examples I have found have been of the black or white variety. Certain colors came with another color option. Mainly two toned blue and green cars. Yet no photos are to be found of these cars. This helps fuel my feeling that not many of these cars exist/survived/or got ordered at all and feel I have to preserve the original paint code on my GTO. I wish I could find out exactly how many were made like mine but like you said...we probably will never know

You probably already know the info I have included below but thought I would include it in case someone else stumbles upon this thread with similar questions.

Color Code Two Tone combo
Starlight Black A C, F and P
Cameo Ivory C A, D, E, G, K, and L
Alpine Blue D A*, C, and E
Aegean Blue E C and D
Nordic Blue F A, C* and L
April Gold G A* and C
*******n Turquoise K A* and C
Aleutian Blue L A*, C and F
Flambeau Burgandy N A* and C*
Springmist Green P A, C* and V
Verdoro Green Q A* and C*
Solar Red R A* and C*
Primavera Beige T A and C*
Nightshade Green V A*, C* and P
Mayfair Maize Y A* and C*
* Upper color only


----------

